

 Why is nginx so popular with the adult websites? - ksajadi
http://trends.builtwith.com/Web-Server/nginx

======
maushu
Because nginx is really good at streaming, on a huge number of connections,
simultaneously.

------
sofuture
Meaningless question without an idea of how many of the top 100,000 sites are
adult sites.

~~~
ksajadi
You can compare this with say Apache use in the same context on the site

------
Terretta
Because they like making money. To make more money you serve more users with
less hardware. It's a pragmatic decision.

------
zokier
Maybe porn world is more agile than the rest, and thus are able to choose more
modern solution.

------
laconian
The fact that it ends with the letter "X".

